# Corn on the cob.



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I LOVE corn on the cob, but to stoke the fire to boil water takes so much energy.

This summer I tried something different. I dehusked and desilked the corn ears and rubbed some margarine (the soft stuff in the tubs worked nice) all over the ear of corn and wrapped them in foil.

I was using a fire ring provided at the campsite with one of those metal racks at the back that was adjustable from 6 inches to 18 inches above the fire.

I shoved a bunch of the hot coals to the back of the ring and set the rack at the lowest setting. I placed the foil wrapped ears of corn on the rack and left them there to sizzle and pop while I roasted hot dogs in the front of the fire ring.

I would turn them often to keep them from burning on the side closest to the coals.

After about 25-30 minutes, I tore open one of the foil packets with the corn inside and enjoyed some of the tastiest corn on the cob I have ever had!!!!!

Hooray campfire!!!!!!


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

I have had it like that, yummy. I have made it where you shave the corn off the cob and placed it in foil with butter. Man, my taste buds are working overtime right now. 
:thumbup1:


----------



## gary (May 22, 2009)

Corn on the cob is good to if you husk it and roast it directly over the fire like a hot dog.


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

If you're ever in a situation where you don't have the shelf on the campfire ring to rely on, you can peel back the husk, silk the ear, load with butter, put the husk back over the cob, and place on hot coals, turning frequently for about 10-15 minutes depending on the coal temp. comes out real tasty


----------



## olesage (Sep 23, 2009)

Try it still in the husk, over a low fire. 10 to 15 min. pull back the husk and silk, add butter and enjoy. (The silk comes off easy after it has cooked.)


----------



## jjkach (Mar 7, 2009)

We removed one layer of the husks and let them soak in water about an hour and then placed them on the rack over the coals turning for 15 minutes, and then another time we peeled them back and put butter in them and wrapped them in foil and then placed them on the racks over the coals, both were very good.


----------



## pjeffreysr1 (Sep 26, 2009)

We like it hushed, buttered, wrapper in a couple of WET paper towels, then in foil. Put on the back of the grill for abt 20-30 min. Enjoy STEAMED corn on the cob.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

pjeffreysr1 said:


> We like it hushed, buttered, wrapper in a couple of WET paper towels, then in foil. Put on the back of the grill for abt 20-30 min. Enjoy STEAMED corn on the cob.


I don't blame you for hushing it, I can't stand noisy corn :rotflmao1:


----------



## drayjr1962 (Oct 6, 2009)

I've also soaked the ears with the husks still on them in water for 15 minutes and cooked them over the coals for 15-20 minutes,,, yummy,,, happy camping everyone


----------



## popupbob (Nov 23, 2009)

try butter with bbq sauce


----------



## BarbecueCamping (Jan 2, 2011)

Corn on the cob is always a winner at the camp fire.
I tend to put the butter on after cooking and let it melt on there then eat as it cools slightly.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

kiteri said:


> I LOVE corn on the cob, but to stoke the fire to boil water takes so much energy.
> 
> This summer I tried something different. I dehusked and desilked the corn ears and rubbed some margarine (the soft stuff in the tubs worked nice) all over the ear of corn and wrapped them in foil.
> 
> ...


Yeah that is the best way to have corn on the cob no doubt about it!
What we do is dig a small bit where our fire will be, just a few inches deep to cover the cops, cover them with the earth then have a ripping fire. We soak them over night or for at least an hour WITH the husk on. After our fire dies down a bit we move the coals and dig out the goodness buried beneath!


----------



## bombfire (May 8, 2011)

popupbob said:


> try butter with bbq sauce


Been there done that, yummy.:thumbup1:


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

what I like to do is clean the corn and load on the butter and then wrap in foil and seal the ends tight. Then I just drop into a fire pit and let sit until the corn becomes soft to the touch. Or I cut the corn off the cob and saute in cast iron pan with corn oil and butter until the corn is a nice brown color and eat up.


----------



## get_away_guenthers (Jun 20, 2011)

this sounds soooo good! I can't wait to try it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## abmac (Nov 1, 2011)

You can also use the corn you have done on the grill at home and dehydrate the left overs. It makes a nice crunchy snack to package and carry with you. I usually do extras on the grill so what is left that I dehydrate has the grilled taste, the spices I used which I vary and that is always a nice extra treat to have at home or on camping trips. Other ideas also available on my blog.


----------

